# If I wanted to build a decent size chamber/orchestral session based around 8 violins what would the



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 28, 2013)

If I were to compose a piece of music based around 8 violins what would the numbers be for a balanced sounding session. I am looking at a standard orchestra just condensed.

I've been asked to score a project based around a 50's propaganda/infomercial and I'd love to get a authentic sound (of a small orchestra) if I can with accurate numbers.


Thanks for all the help


----------



## nikolas (Jul 28, 2013)

8-7-6-4-how many CB you can get. This is the strings. For WW it would be 1-1-1-1, Bras 2-1-1 most probably and then the timp and/ord percussion. If you could get double the WW, then you could also get 2 tpts and 2 tbns.

Roughly...

Unless you're talking about something else, in which case I missed it and I'm sorry...


----------



## bryla (Jul 28, 2013)

If you say 8 violins then you have 4 firsts and 4 seconds. Then 3-2-1.


----------



## Casiquire (Jul 28, 2013)

The other responses are correct, but you won't get a decent sized orchestral session with four first violins and four second violins, it will be pretty strictly chamber. And if that is the case I wouldn't use a double bass section, even one double bass would obliterate half the remaining players.


----------



## jaeroe (Jul 28, 2013)

Casiquire @ Sun Jul 28 said:


> The other responses are correct, but you won't get a decent sized orchestral session with four first violins and four second violins, it will be pretty strictly chamber. And if that is the case I wouldn't use a double bass section, even one double bass would obliterate half the remaining players.



the vast majority of haydn's work at esterhasy was 18-24 piece total - for the whole orchestra (pre-london, so huge amount of his symphonic works). 4,4,3,2,1 was certainly not unknown to him nor mozart for orchestral works. even beethoven had pretty small numbers often for quite some time.

if orchestrated well, 1 CB is fine with the above. could consider 5,3,3,2,1 as well - again, all on the material and how you orchestrate it.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 29, 2013)

jaeroe @ Mon 29 Jul said:


> Casiquire @ Sun Jul 28 said:
> 
> 
> > The other responses are correct, but you won't get a decent sized orchestral session with four first violins and four second violins, it will be pretty strictly chamber. And if that is the case I wouldn't use a double bass section, even one double bass would obliterate half the remaining players.
> ...



Sorry is that

5vln 3vln 3vla 2cello 1bass? 
what brass and winds would you advice with this composition (assuming id use all the usual offenders )?


----------



## Arbee (Jul 29, 2013)

I'd probably use a wind quintet with this size (flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon and horn). The bassoon is an amazing blending instrument, e.g. as a quasi second horn, as well as providing a good bass voice for a small ensemble.

.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 5, 2013)

For the Endeavour series, Barrington Pheloung uses 54432 plus 1 each for the woodwinds and 1 FH.


----------



## jaeroe (Aug 5, 2013)

as peter mentions, adding a wind quintet will work well with the above. definitely 5,4,3,3,2 or 5,4,3,3,1 is better than less strings. i would not advise brass - get more strings instead. could do 2 horns though, but be careful.

i've done 6,5,4,3,1 with single winds, 2 hrs, trp, trb, bs trb, tuba, harp, piano and 2 perc before. that worked exceptionally well. have to be careful with the brass and perc and pay special care to write for things where they speak well, but this is a very versatile small orchestra in my experience.

2 basses would be better with the above for performance, but can get away with one for recording.

britten's chamber opera's are a great resource, as well (rape of lucretia is a great example)


----------

